# No! You change the tire!



## Big Don (Oct 8, 2009)

*Don't be such a sissy!*


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 8, 2009)

Where's the cat nip when you need it?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 8, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Where's the cat nip when you need it?


Yeah, the 50 Caliber catnip...


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 9, 2009)

I am thinking skip changing the tire and just keep driving its only a rim you can replace those.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 9, 2009)

Matthew McMullen said:


> I am thinking skip changing the tire and just keep driving its only a rim you can replace those.



Rims are good.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 9, 2009)

Under such circumstances I believe that driving away from the scene of an accident may well be perfectly condoned ... then again, given the way the law is these days ... you'd probably get charged for emotional distress to the lions by refusing to be eaten :lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd thought the same thing... where's the catnip... toss out a whole big BAG of it and drive off... but then next vehicle comes along the Lions are going ... here comes another one... dude! 
:lol: great set of pics


----------



## Big Don (Oct 9, 2009)

Reminds me of the video of the cheetah crapping through the sunroof.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 10, 2009)

I think that any martial artist worth their salt should have immediately gotten out and challenged the lions.  After all, just because intelligent self-defense would call for driving away on the flat tire, that would be cowardly, wouldn't it?  Wouldn't that be begging, pleading, and scraping?

Why should you have to take that kind of abuse from a lion?  I thought we were the top of the food chain, not them?  I thought decent honest people should be able to walk without fear wherever they wished to go?

And if the lion eats your silly *** when you get out of the car, well as many of you have said, it's better to die on your feet than to live on your knees, even if you do end up getting pooped out a lion's backside several days later.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And if the lion eats your silly *** when you get out of the car, well as many of you have said, it's better to die on your feet than to live on your knees, even if you do end up getting pooped out a lion's backside several days later.


Then you'd get crapped through some poor guy's sunroof...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 10, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Then you'd get crapped through some poor guy's sunroof...



Almost like poetry when you say it that way.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 10, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Almost like poetry when you say it that way.


It is a gift


----------

